Ask HN: What factors make a company's market cap/valuation? - good_vibes
======
troydavis
[https://codingvc.com/startups-are-risk-
bundles/](https://codingvc.com/startups-are-risk-bundles/) and then
[https://codingvc.com/how-to-de-risk-a-startup/](https://codingvc.com/how-to-
de-risk-a-startup/) are a fairly complete explanation.

~~~
good_vibes
thanks!

